# Fan over bathtub



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm aware of the restrictions of lights over tubs. I see the rules for mounting them over swimming pools. Which code article would cover a ceiling fan over a bathtub?


----------



## wsntme (Feb 23, 2011)

410.10 (d)


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

wsntme said:


> 410.10 (d)




I read right over that section....:whistling2:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

pretty sure its 7 1/2 feet...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

No part of the fan can be in the zone, not just the fan motor itself.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> No part of the fan can be in the zone, not just the fan motor itself.


8' measured from the top of the bathtub to the bottom of the fixture or top of the max water height or is that for pools

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

captkirk said:


> pretty sure its 7 1/2 feet...


 
8 ft from the rim of the tub and 3 ft from the outside edge. 410.10(D)


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

(D) Bathtub and Shower Areas. No parts of cord-connected
luminaires, chain-, cable-, or cord-suspended luminaires, lighting
track, pendants, or ceiling-suspended (paddle) fans shall
be located within a zone measured 900 mm (3 ft) horizontally
and 2.5 m (8 ft) vertically from the top of the bathtub rim or
shower stall threshold. This zone is all encompassing and includes
the space directly over the tub or shower stall. Luminaires
located within the actual outside dimension of the bathtub
or shower to a height of 2.5 m (8 ft) vertically from the top
of the bathtub rim or shower threshold shall be marked for
damp locations, or marked for wet locations where subject to
shower spray


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> (D) Bathtub and Shower Areas. No parts of cord-connected
> luminaires, chain-, cable-, or cord-suspended luminaires, lighting
> track, pendants, or ceiling-suspended (paddle) fans shall
> be located within a zone measured 900 mm (3 ft) horizontally
> ...


Thought I just add also, if it's completely enclosed or recessed it's acceptable.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

why is it ok over a pool but not a bath tub..?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

captkirk said:


> why is it ok over a pool but not a bath tub..?


You can put a fan over the tub but it must be 8' over the tub rim. I don't know why anyone wants a paddle fan in a bathroom. Doesn't seem necessary to me but I know people do it.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You can put a fan over the tub but it must be 8' over the tub rim. I don't know why anyone wants a paddle fan in a bathroom. Doesn't seem necessary to me but I know people do it.


 oh dont get me wrong I would never do it, but I have a few customers that have pendants and fans in their baths.....and in the zone. Makes you wonder what idiot would install it..


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Anyone know the reasoning behind allowing "Securely mounted wall luminaire permitted" in the zone, it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

backstay said:


> Anyone know the reasoning behind allowing "Securely mounted wall luminaire permitted" in the zone, it just doesn't seem right.


Where did you quote that from?

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Where did you quote that from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


410.10(D). If the luminaire is mounted within the zone it must be marked for damp location, or marked wet location where subject to shower spray. This is not applicable to pendants,etc


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Where did you quote that from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


410.10(D) The quote is from the handbook. 

This is the last sentance in 410.10(D): Luminaires located within the actual outside dimension of the bathtub or shower to a height of 2.5 m (8 ft) vertically from the top of the bathtub rim or shower threshold shall be marked for damp locations, or marked for wet locations where subject to
shower spray

So wall and ceiling fixtures are allowed in the zone, but must be marked damp or wet. But why let a wall sconce in the zone, that's my question. I know if it's marked for it, you can but still???


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

backstay said:


> 410.10(D) The quote is from the handbook.
> 
> This is the last sentance in 410.10(D): Luminaires located within the actual outside dimension of the bathtub or shower to a height of 2.5 m (8 ft) vertically from the top of the bathtub rim or shower threshold shall be marked for damp locations, or marked for wet locations where subject to
> shower spray
> ...


 Any light Measured 3' horizontally from the outside edge of the bath tub or shower stall and below 8'. Did I answer your question?

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Any light Measured 3' horizontally from the outside edge of the bath tub or shower stall and below 8'. Did I answer your question?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


No, I'm not asking if I can put a light in the zone. I'm asking why the code allows a wall sconce in the zone. It doesn't seem right.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

backstay said:


> No, I'm not asking if I can put a light in the zone. I'm asking why the code allows a wall sconce in the zone. It doesn't seem right.


What doesn't seem right is why a sconce or surface mount is allowed but not a fan or pendant. 

Heck it could be a hydomassage tub and the light can still be over the tub.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Any light Measured 3' horizontally from the outside edge of the bath tub or shower stall and below 8'. Did I answer your question?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


 I interpreted in incorrectly its meant for recessed lights or waterproof fixtures.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> I interpreted in incorrectly its meant for recessed lights or waterproof fixtures.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


No, if you look in the handbook it shows a wall sconce in the zone. And if the sconce is marked for damp or wet(has to do with shower spray) you can install it. I just see someone grabbing onto it and pulling it loose.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

If my memory serves me right I remember installing outdoor in-wall outdoor lights at the bottom of the faucet wall and opposite side. I thought that was weird. But as long as it's waterproof I guess it's fine.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> If my memory serves me right I remember installing outdoor in-wall outdoor lights at the bottom of the faucet wall and opposite side. I thought that was weird. But as long as it's waterproof I guess it's fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


It would be fine unless the fixture was mark for "exterior use only".

So anyone have any idea why the code allows wall sconces *in* the "zone" of a bathtub?


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

backstay said:


> It would be fine unless the fixture was mark for "exterior use only".
> 
> So anyone have any idea why the code allows wall sconces in the "zone" of a bathtub?


Is this a trick ?

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------

